# Hanhart Ww2 Chronograph



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

This was my grandads [now mine] ww2 single pusher, Hanhart luftwaffe pilots chronograph. Its not working but is near complete [missing just its pusher]. Its not in to bad a condition, its case is very good no marks, some brassing tho. Crystal has just one mark that i think can be buffed out. Movement is all there and did work for a few mins. Also the hands are all there but the large second hand come off. looks like it would not take much to put right.

How much is it worth???

no on back is 113543

This is not the best pic, looks better in person.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fantastic watch!

A very valuable timepiece, it would be worth getting it running again, a service should do the trick, they would get the hands on again at the same time, dont do anything else to it!

Does it have military markings on the caseback? a group of numbers stamped somewhere?

This would help date it accurately..

I dont really know values , one of our members 'Foggy' is the man to ask but I recon Â£1000 + easy, possibly / probably more....


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

Here is the back. If anyone can tell me more about it or anything please let me know.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

To be honest , you might get more detailed info from a specific military watch forum ( MWR )

Just please dont accept any offers to buy it off you!!

Good luck, let us know what you find out.....

Im not trying to fob you off to another forum, but this watch needs specialist attention by the Mil watch people I think....


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

jasonm said:


> To be honest , you might get more detailed info from a specific military watch forum ( MWR )
> 
> Just please dont accept any offers to buy it off you!!
> 
> Good luck, let us know what you find out.....


Errr well i may off put it on something, i guess you think i should keep her. Well to be honest i have no use for it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

I think Jase means for you to research it properly and to take your time before accepting any "offers".

There are plenty of guys out there that'll tell you it's not worth much and offer you 50 quid for it (I'd go to 60 :lol: ) and then sell it on at a vast profit.

If it's on the bay, cancel the listing and research the watch as much as you can. At the very least you'll alert a few more serious buyers to its availability, and your research will make for a far better description later on. You really wouldn't want it to slip under the radar and sell for a pittance.

If and when you do relist it on ebay, I would use ebay.com rather than ebay UK.

Good luck with it

Lee

P.S. I expect your grandad was the so & so who bombed our chip shop :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

catflem said:


> I think Jase means for you to research it properly and to take your time before accepting any "offers".
> 
> There are plenty of guys out there that'll tell you it's not worth much and offer you 50 quid for it (I'd go to 60 :lol: ) and then sell it on at a vast profit.
> 
> ...


Thats exactly what I meant.....  There are people on forums that will try to take advantage of a new face with a rare watch.....Not this forum though


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

There's a similar one (Vixa) on the bay now - item number 270255052416 It has a link to an article about this type of watch. Keep an eye on the listing and see how it goes.

IF you could also do some further research into it's provenance - was your grandad in the Luftwaffe, his rank, where he was stationed, name etc, if you can also document any of the above then it'll only help add to it's value.

Nice Fortis you've got listed


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

catflem said:


> There's a similar one (Vixa) on the bay now - item number 270255052416 It has a link to an article about this type of watch. Keep an eye on the listing and see how it goes.
> 
> IF you could also do some further research into it's provenance - was your grandad in the Luftwaffe, his rank, where he was stationed, name etc, if you can also document any of the above then it'll only help add to it's value.
> 
> Nice Fortis you've got listed


Yeah i seen the vixa thats what made me get this out. As i was about to throw it away, as at first i thought it was tat  . The vixa is nice but its the french one, but the style is the same. Iam going to revise the Hanhart anyway as, it was my girl who listed it,and i did not like the way its listed [wording]. Plus last night it started working, not well but working. Also iam going to have a reserve + starting price.


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh and when it started ticking, i pressed the chrono pusher, with my nail, and it reset itself. I was surprised, as i thought it may need work to even do that. Iam almost tempted to keep it, but i have my eye on something else. My grandad was in the RAF so it wasnt his, until he started collecting watches. Would be different if he was a luftwaffe pilot, i would restore it myself then. Shame also i have no papers or history of it, i don't even know how my grandad got it. I remember it when i was about 12 [iam 25 now], and he told me it was a pilots watch, but i came close to throwing it away as until the otherday i did not recognize it, i think he also had two.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I wouldnt keep the watch working if I were you, it is too easy to scratch the dial with one of the hands that are loose getting stuck under another and dragging across the dial...


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

Its ok. I already thought that.


----------

